

Ask HN: Best terminal & RDP apps for iPad2 - mattadams

I'm going to be travelling a little during the next few months and would rather take my iPad2 &#38; wireless keyboard with me than lug my heavy laptop around, BUT I still need a really decent terminal for SSH access (for shell &#38; Emacs) and RDP to my stuff back home.<p>Does anyone have any suggestions regarding the best available terminal &#38; RDP apps for iPad2?  I'm curious to know what others have found useful.
======
msmithstubbs
For SSH I use Prompt (by Panic) on my iPad. It is excellent. It includes
autocompletion for past commands, which makes using it with the touch screen
keyboard much easier.

For heavy use, you probably want to get a physical keyboard.

I don't have any experience with RDP apps, so can't comment there.

<http://panic.com/prompt/support.html>

~~~
mattadams
Ya, I picked up a wireless keyboard from Apple today for exactly that reason.

------
huxley
It has its flaws (a bit of laginess on 3G) but Panic's Prompt is my favourite
of the several I've used. It has support for CTRL and arrow keys on Bluetooth
keyboards, which a few of the other's didn't support the last time I tried
them.

